# mit 10 PS ins gleiten?



## danny877 (9. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

hätte mal eine Frage an euch bzw. bräuchte mal eure Einschätzung.

Was meint Ihr? Würde dieses Boot mit 10 PS und 2 Mann ins gleiten kommen? Mit ca. 7,5 PS und 1 Person kommt es mit Pinnenverlängerung ins gleiten.

Leider habe ich keine Infos zum Boot wieviel PS drann gehängt werden dürfen. Was würdet ihr tippen wieviel maximal möglich ist bei dem Boot?


----------



## krauthi (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

nein glaube ich nicht 
ich schätze mal  so ab 15 ps  wirst  du es  aus  den wasser gehoben bekommen  und in gleitfahrt gelangen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

der spiegel  vom boot  verträgt schätzungsweise bis 20 ps 
aber den zu verstärken ist kein problem


----------



## Torsk1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Das sieht sehr nach Verdränger aus, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Wie lang ist es?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr nach Verdränger aus, oder?


 
Ist eine Halbgleiterform. Wenn es in gleiten kommt steigt der Verbrauch gewaltig. Ich denke es müsste so 3,5m haben, wenn es ein reiner Verdränger wäre würden 7,5ps reichen.

Uli


----------



## Matze- (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

also ich wüde sagen dass 10 ps locker reichen
das boot von einem kollegen hatte 15 ps war 4m lang und 1,5m breit
damit haben wir es sogar geschaft wakeboard zu fahren
das dingen ging ab wie schmitz katze und das boot dort sieht nicht so groß aus (oder doch???)
aber wenn du mit 7,5 ps ins gleiten kommt dann mit 10 ps und einer person mehr wohl auch :O


----------



## Torsk1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist eine Halbgleiterform. Wenn es in gleiten kommt steigt der Verbrauch gewaltig.


|kopfkrat .
Das ist nicht richtig.
Wenn du in gleitfahrt bist verbrauchts du weniger Sprit, weil du keine Welle vor dir herschiebst



sundvogel schrieb:


> wenn es ein reiner Verdränger wäre würden 7,5ps reichen.
> Uli


 
Ein Verdränger und Gleiten|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Also, wenn es ein Verdränger *wäre*, dann könnte das Boot maximal seine Rumpfgeschwindigkeit laufen.

Ein so kleines Boot kommt mit max. aber wirklich absolut max. mit 15 ps klar, ich schätze 10 sind schon Limit. Die Frage geht ja schon in die Richtung. Pinnenverlängerung??? Damit man das Boot mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht ausbalanciert?

Mit wenig PS, sagen wir mal 10 und 2 Pers an Boot muss man fasst die ganze Zeit Vollgas fahren um das Bötchen in Gleitfahrt zu halten. Vollgas heißt mehr Sprit durch Düse als Halbgas!

Das heißt um ein Mehr an Geschwindigkeit herauszuholen muss man erheblich mehr Sprit aufwenden.

Größere Motoren bringen größere Boote natürlich schon im optimalen Leitungsbereich ins gleiten, so dass dort deine Aussage natürlich stimmt.

Uli


----------



## danny877 (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

mensch ich bin begeistert wie schnell ihr antwortet #6 

Hier die Daten: 
Länge: 3,90 m
Breite: 1,65 m
Tiefgang: 15 cm 
Freibord: 30 cm
Gewicht: 130 kg
Baujahr: 1992
Werkstoff: GFK
Zuladung/Tragfähigkeit: 240

Verstehe ich richtig: angenommen es ist ein Halbgleiter. Dann würde mehr PS nichts bringen. Oder? Wie erkennt man einen Halbgleiter?

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun? 

1. Beim 7,5 PS bleiben
2. einen 10 PS Motor kaufen
3. einen 15 PS Motor kaufen

Benutze das Boot bisher nur auf dem Rhein und zum rudern am Schluchsee.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Doch!!! Auch einen Halbgleiter bekommt man ins gleiten. Ein Halbgleiter schneidet in Verdränger(langsamer)fahrt gut durchs Wasser und kommt ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ins gleiten.

Mein ultimativer Tipp???

Probiers einfach aus. Ich denke mit 15PS geht er in Verdrängerfahrt vorne ganz schön hoch, es sei denn du balancierst ihn mit Gegengewicht im Bug aus, dann hast du aber weniger Zuladung und und und...

Such dir einen Händler bei dem du die Motoren probefahren kannst und zwar an deinem Boot.

Uli


----------



## Seemannsgarn (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

15 Ps sollten das Teil zum Gleiten bringen.


----------



## Dakota (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Ich würde einen 15 PS Motor empfehlen, das Boot ist relativ schwer, und Du brauchst genug Schub um das Boot in Gleitfahrt zu bringen. Das Problem ist wenn Du alleine drin sitzt und dann erstmal die Geschwindigkeit erreichen mußt damit das Boot "runterklappt" um in Gleitfahrt zu gehen. Damit ersparst Du Dir die ganze rumeierei mit der Pinnenverlängerung! Ist natürlich auch eine finanzielle Frage, aber lieber einmal richtig, als sich immer zu ärgern!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Ich denke,das wird knapp.
Und wenn du mit 10 PS ins Gleiten kommst,mußt du immer an der Leistungsgrenze des Motors arbeiten - das kostet Benzin und 
es KANN auf Dauer früher zu Defekten führen.


Uli


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Hei,Danny877|wavey: 
Wir hatten letztes Jahr in Norge ein ähnliches Boot mit 10 PS-Motor.Damit sind wir mit 2 Personen zwar relativ schnell gewesen,aber nicht ins gleiten gekommen.Ich denke auch,daß Du dafür 15 PS brauchen wirst.Das hat aber den Nachteil,daß dieser Motor auch Schwerer wird.Beim 15 PSer fängt meißt das nächstgrößere Gehäuse an und wenn Du dann noch 'nen 4-Takter haben willst... der 15PS 4-stroke von Mercury wiegt 50 kg !!!Größeres Gewicht=höherer Spritverbrauch bei langsamer Fahrt,da mehr Verdrängung und bei schnellerer Fahrt brauchst Du mehr Schub,um ins gleiten zu kommen.Außerdem hängst Du den nicht mehr so locker an. Uwe


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Den Bildern nach ist der Rumpf nicht geklinkert. Ein geklinkerter Rumpf  (reine Verdrängerkonstruktion) sieht anders aus.
Desweiteren sieht man im Heckbereich jeweils eine - ich nenn´es der Einfachheit halber mal Gleitschiene- die bis in die Aufkimmung des Bugs hineinreicht. Dies dient der Spurstabilität des Bootes in der Gleitphase.
Also für mich sieht das eher nach einem Rauhwassergeeignetem Gleiter aus.
Wie die Anderen bereits gesagt haben- besorg Dir nen Probemotor beim Händler (15 PS müssten eigentlich dicke reichen- es sei denn, Ihr würdet zu zweit 200kg ++ auf die Waage bringen).
Wenns knapp wird, bring das meiste Gewicht in den Bugbereich (Tank, Anker, usw.) und probier auch mal die Verlagerung der Trimmstange ins zweite oder dritte Loch von unten aus. 
Aber Überteibs nicht mit der Trimmstange, sonst wird das Boot instabil, kommt mit dem Bug zu weit raus, oder der Propeller neigt zu Kavitation (zieht Luft und greift das Wasser nicht mehr richtig).
Trimmklappen können auch (kleine) Wunder bringen. Frei nach dem Motto- Länge läuft!

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!|wavey:


----------



## Dieter1952 (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Technische Daten (bis Modell 06)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Länge
Breite
Gewicht
max. Personen
max. Motor kW/PS
Schaftlänge
Riemenlänge
Farben
CE-Zertifizierungsklasse [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]---[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,50 m
1,80 m
215 kg
6
15 / 20
lang
240 - 270 cm
rot/grau
C [/FONT]
_Dieses Boot habe ich jedes Jahr in Norwegen (Pioner 15 mit 15PS) Mit 3 Personen ins Gleiten kommen ist überhaupt kein Problem#6Dreh den Hahn nicht mal voll auf._ _Dein Boot schafft es auch mit 10 PS._


----------



## danny877 (10. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei,Danny877|wavey:
> Wir hatten letztes Jahr in Norge ein ähnliches Boot mit 10 PS-Motor.Damit sind wir mit 2 Personen zwar relativ schnell gewesen,aber nicht ins gleiten gekommen.Ich denke auch,daß Du dafür 15 PS brauchen wirst.Das hat aber den Nachteil,daß dieser Motor auch Schwerer wird.Beim 15 PSer fängt meißt das nächstgrößere Gehäuse an und wenn Du dann noch 'nen 4-Takter haben willst... der 15PS 4-stroke von Mercury wiegt 50 kg !!!Größeres Gewicht=höherer Spritverbrauch bei langsamer Fahrt,da mehr Verdrängung und bei schnellerer Fahrt brauchst Du mehr Schub,um ins gleiten zu kommen.Außerdem hängst Du den nicht mehr so locker an. Uwe


 
Das mit dem Mehrgewicht beim 15 PS Motor ist ein echtes Argument gegen die 15 PS. Meine Freundin möchte nämlich das Boot im Sommer auch als Ruderboot und Badeboot für den Schluchsee verwenden. Und alleine 50 KG immer drann und abbauen ist nicht so dolle. Habe letztens erst wieder nen schuss ins kreuz bekommen als ich den 7,5 PSler drannhängen wollte. Nach zwei Tagen ging es dann wieder - habe aber den Motor wohl einfach nur dumm gehalten.

Was wiegt ein 15 PS 2 Takter ungefähr?

Das bloede hier in Freiburg ist wir haben nur einen Bootshändler ca. 30km südlich von Freiburg. Den werde ich mal fragen ob er einen zum testen da hat. Falls nicht bleibt mir nur einen zu bestellen bzw. gebraucht zu kaufen und hoffen dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. 

Übertrieben will ich es halt mit der Motorisierung nicht - es sollte halt reichen um sicher auf dem Rhein unterwegs zu sein und wenigstens in Talfahrt ins gleiten zu kommen. Mit den 7,5 PS fühle ich mich ja schon recht sicher - aber an manchem Passagen der Bergfahrt gehts halt nur langsam voran.


----------



## danny877 (26. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Hi,
mal so als kurzes Feedback.
Habe bis jetzt den 15 PS getestet - scheint aber sehr gut zum Boot zu passen - nur allzuschnell über die Wellen auf dem Rhein zu fahren sollte man damit nicht ;-)


----------



## Seemannsgarn (27. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Mit 50 kg wirst dunnicht auskommen an Gewicht für einen 15 Ps motor. habe einen 30 Ps 4 Takter der wiegt 98 kg und ist alleine nicht mehr zu bewältigen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

Beispiel:

Tohatsu M 15 D2S 
Gewicht 36 KG 
Preis  2280.- 

Als 4Takter wiegt er 26KG mehr.

CU

Kai


----------



## danny877 (27. April 2007)

*AW: mit 10 PS ins gleiten?*

vielen Dank für die Infos.

der alte 15 PS Yamaha von gestern, den ich währscheinlich auch drauf lassen werde, wiegt auch ca. 36 KG. Den schaffe ich gerade so noch alleine auf den Spiegel zu heben.


----------

